# Locations to settle in Perth - Please advise



## mendesma

Hi everyone,

My husband and I are arriving in Perth in August. 

We are a pretty calm couple around 40's planning to have our first child in a year and we would like to know more about recommendations of locations to settle in Perth.

We are looking for something similar to the kind of place where we live right now in Lisbon (Portugal). We live in a pretty nice new neighborhood near the river populated mostly by families and couples with children. It is a calm place but with some movement and life of its own, we don't like the kind of dormitory neighborhood which gets uninhabited during the day when everybody is working. We appreciate green surroundings with commercial facilities within a walking distance and a gym nearby (we are used to just having to cross the street to go to the gym).

Probably we are being very demanding but considering we have learn that Australians enjoy outdoors and sports, I believe there must be quite a few places like this in Perth.

If you know some places like this description please advise.

Thank you so much.

Best regards,

Luis and Gabi


----------



## Ozgirl

mendesma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband and I are arriving in Perth in August.
> 
> We are a pretty calm couple around 40's planning to have our first child in a year and we would like to know more about recommendations of locations to settle in Perth.
> 
> We are looking for something similar to the kind of place where we live right now in Lisbon (Portugal). We live in a pretty nice new neighborhood near the river populated mostly by families and couples with children. It is a calm place but with some movement and life of its own, we don't like the kind of dormitory neighborhood which gets uninhabited during the day when everybody is working. We appreciate green surroundings with commercial facilities within a walking distance and a gym nearby (we are used to just having to cross the street to go to the gym).
> 
> Probably we are being very demanding but considering we have learn that Australians enjoy outdoors and sports, I believe there must be quite a few places like this in Perth.
> 
> If you know some places like this description please advise.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Luis and Gabi


Do you have a budget? Ahhh, Perth is very different from Lisbon. Do you plan to work in the city and how long do you want to commute? Perth housing sprawls along the coast so travel time can be very long.


----------



## mendesma

Ozgirl said:


> Do you have a budget? Ahhh, Perth is very different from Lisbon. Do you plan to work in the city and how long do you want to commute? Perth housing sprawls along the coast so travel time can be very long.


Thank you so much for your reply.
Do you know Lisbon? What would say are the major diferences between Lisbon and Perth?
About the budget we are thinking more or less about $600 per week. As to the time to commute we wouldn't want it to be more than 30 minuntes from home to work, but this will be variable because my husband is a consultant so he will not be working always at the same place.
How about the floods, are they frequent in Perth? What would be the places to avoid because of the floods?


----------



## Ozgirl

I've been to Lisbon twice, and porto once... All for vacation. I grew up in Perth but dont live there anymore. In fact, happy to be in a bigger, more cosmopolitan city like Melbourne. It's hard to say the differences between Perth and Lisbon because I never lived in Portugal. When you holiday somewhere it's completely different. I think Perth is quite boring to be honest. It just lacks any culture, it just feels like a big country town. It's got amazing weather, that I must admit. I actually feel safer in a city like Melbourne than Perth though. Stay away from Northbridge area. Lots of trouble there. Drunken idiots who are looking for trouble. I haven't heard of floods in the cities of Perth. Perhaps more in the country areas. There are always big fires in the summer though, but that also happens in Melbourne and Sydney. This generally happens in the outskirts of metropolitan Perth. 600 per week is quite a good budget. Check out realestate.com.au for some of the houses to look at. I know I probably haven't answered all your questions as I'm currently about to head out the door, but feel to ask any more questions or PM me.


----------



## rufa

mendesma said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> Do you know Lisbon? What would say are the major diferences between Lisbon and Perth?
> About the budget we are thinking more or less about $600 per week. As to the time to commute we wouldn't want it to be more than 30 minuntes from home to work, but this will be variable because my husband is a consultant so he will not be working always at the same place.
> How about the floods, are they frequent in Perth? What would be the places to avoid because of the floods?


If there is one thing you will find diferent is the houses and the neighborhood. i doubt that you can get a decent property in perth for 600 dollars near the river  specially something around like Lisbon ( you in expo?)
Lisbon is quite unique in that área  but who know you might get lucky 

Wish you all the best


----------



## mendesma

Ozgirl said:


> I've been to Lisbon twice, and porto once... All for vacation (...) I actually feel safer in a city like Melbourne than Perth though. Stay away from Northbridge area. Lots of trouble there. Drunken idiots who are looking for trouble (...)


Thanks for the information given it has been very enlightening. 
Although I think Portugal is a beautiful country to visit, being so far away from Australia I found it very curious that you came twice to Portugal in vacation, I hope you've enjoyed! Is Portugal a popular vacation destination in Australia?
Concerning the safe matters, why do you say you feel safer in Melbourne rather than Perth? Is what aspects is Perth an unsafe city?


----------



## mendesma

rufa said:


> If there is one thing you will find diferent is the houses and the neighborhood. i doubt that you can get a decent property in perth for 600 dollars near the river  specially something around like Lisbon ( you in expo?)
> Lisbon is quite unique in that área  but who know you might get lucky
> 
> Wish you all the best


Hi Rufa, 
Thank you for your reply. We do live in Expo right now and we enjoy it very much, so we would like to find a similar neighborhood in Perth to live in, although it doesn't have to be near the river. What places would you suggest in Perth similar to Expo? And what would be the weekly prices for a house or apartment in a place similar to Parque das Nações? I suppose we do need to review and increase the renting budget...


----------



## Ozgirl

mendesma said:


> Thanks for the information given it has been very enlightening.
> Although I think Portugal is a beautiful country to visit, being so far away from Australia I found it very curious that you came twice to Portugal in vacation, I hope you've enjoyed! Is Portugal a popular vacation destination in Australia?
> Concerning the safe matters, why do you say you feel safer in Melbourne rather than Perth? Is what aspects is Perth an unsafe city?


Well, Australians love to travel,but actually I'm not sure a lot have been to portugal, unless they were young and on a contiki tour. I'm actually living in Europe at the moment waiting for my French husbands visa to come through.

There's not much to do in Perth so I think this is one of the reasons why people cause trouble. Also. WA has the highest number of aboriginal community after NT. There seems to be a perception that some of the youths cause a bit of trouble in northbridge but crime happens in every major city so just be vigilant. There are great things about Perth.


----------



## melperth

I have never been to Portugal though have travelled many places outside Perth, I have always lived here. For a busier area where it is cosmopolitian and yet has a sense of community, I would suggest Fremantle. It has the port, as well as parks, shops cafes and markets. It ha a good school community and friendly locals. It is a bit "alternative" to Perth suburbs and is known for environmental advocates, and alternative lifestyles- it may be worth looking up Fremantle on google to explain this better as I dont think I am oing a good job. It is about a 20 min drive to the CBD of Perth, but the joke is that he majority of places are about 20 mins drive from each other in Perth....though that is changing with more cars and congestion. I live in a south/ east suburb about half way between Fremantle and Perth, but it is and older suburb not many children or young couples. Hope this helps


----------



## mendesma

Thank you so much for all your replies and suggestions, they are very helpful to us. We welcome all your tips and advices that might be useful for a couple of new arrivals to Perth.


----------



## chifin

Mendesma,
How did you go with your arrival in Perth?
If you're still looking for a location to stay long term, let me know as I have lived in Perth all my life, and may be able to help you with areas you are looking at living.
I believe the comments on Perth crime are slightly exaggerated... I would say we have a relatively low crime rate than most cities in the world, yet as with all cities there are places to avoid. 
Living in Perth just needs careful budgeting to manage the higher priced goods and services.
We are isolated geographically and less populated in people, and for that we end up paying extra for many different things. Plus, as we have had a relative boom in housing over the past 15 years (which has now flattened out), there has been an increase in local costs and charges.
Cheers and welcome to Perth.


----------



## Green76

It is difficult to say you without knowing your budget.


----------



## mendesma

One year after arriving in Perth we are loving the experience and are presently living in Claremont which is one of our favourite suburbs in Perth.
Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## Adlen

Do you want to buy house there or want to live in a rental apartment?
According to my knowledge, Booragoon and City Beach are good places to stay in Perth.


----------



## onederland

Fremantle certainly doesn't die any time of the day. It's a very cultural, musical and arty scene but it's a little more expensive than other areas. I love day-trips to Fremantle. Would be nice to live there. You'll have to make sure you visit one weekend and enjoy a nice fish & chips on the foreshore. 

Further south, Rockingham is great also. Great beaches, shopping centres, schools (private and public in surrounding suburbs), easily accessible to public transport, not crowded or busy, community feeling and not sky high rent/buy home prices. The facilities for kids are great - especiallly little ones. Lots of fun on the beach with playgrounds and a lovely beach to learn how to swim. Rockingham is growing more with restaurants, bars and activities.


----------

